# Wagner Studio Ring (Apart from Solti)



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Considering the choices of cast, orchestra and continuity, which is your favourite Studio Ring without counting praised Decca Solti?

Please stick to the topic. I already know the joys of the historical Bayreuth 1950s rings. Thanks DA.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would choose the 1968 Swarowsky Ring. 

Of the poll choices I have only heard 2.5 operas from the Levine Met, so really would have a hard time voting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Karajan BPO with the rest a very close call, just behind it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

HvK....................


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Pretty close between Karajan and Janowski, but I guess I'd go with Karajan.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Karajan, of course. The Karajan and Solti were rival versions, way back when.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Karajan's for sure. Janowski's is a snoozefest. Levine's is good, except for the Brunnhilde. Haitink's is wretched.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The Karajan, of course. The Karajan and Solti were rival versions, way back when.


They are hands down the two best studio recordings, even today.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strange that no-one go for : Levine Met, not to bad at all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Strange that no-one go for : Levine Met, not to bad at all.


I am listening to it now from the library. It is fine. Too bad they did it in the studio though. I would have bought it long ago had it been the sound track to the DVD set.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

hpowders said:


> The Karajan, of course. The Karajan and Solti were rival versions, way back when.


It's interesting how things change. At this point I'm not sure any of the studio Ring cycles would be in my personal top 5.

But as far as this poll goes, I chose the Janowski, largely because I have a bit of a soft spot for it as it was my first. Plus I think it's merits are better then some are willing to concede.


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

I have both the Solti and the Janowski. I've heard mixed opinions about the Karajan (just like all the others), but I'll bite. I've ordered a copy. 

Now for me, a great "what if" question is would the Solti have ever come about IF either (or both) Clemens Krauss and Wilhelm Furtwängler had lived another 5-10 years? Would there have been full cycles (perhaps partially or even wholly in stereo) from either conductor, had the year 1954 not been so cruel to the musical world?


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Bill H. said:


> I have both the Solti and the Janowski. I've heard mixed opinions about the Karajan (just like all the others), but I'll bite. I've ordered a copy.


I think you will enjoy it. _Walküre_ is a marvel. Crespin is hands down my favorite _Walküre_ Brunnhilde. I don't know where this "chamber approach" argument ever came from re: the Karajan Ring. Some idiot said it once and it's taken off. Sure Karajan elevates the beauty of the score, but when it calls for it he drops plenty of bombs. As a whole, it's well sung - 2nd best after the Solti recording, IMO. It's just a beauty.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Faustian said:


> It's interesting how things change. At this point I'm not sure any of the studio Ring cycles would be in my personal top 5.
> 
> But as far as this poll goes, I chose the Janowski, largely because I have a bit of a soft spot for it as it was my first. Plus I think it's merits are better then some are willing to concede.


The Janowski was my 5th or 6th Ring. I just find the performance, on the part of Janowski somewhat uninspired. Plus, Adam isn't a great Wotan, but this biggest problem here is the sub-par Brunnhilde (to put it kindly). Ranks very low in the 27 or so Ring's I have. Gorgeous sounding though, for sure. I listen to it from rare time-to-time.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Bill H. said:


> I have both the Solti and the Janowski. I've heard mixed opinions about the Karajan (just like all the others), but I'll bite. I've ordered a copy.
> 
> Now for me, a great "what if" question is would the Solti have ever come about IF either (or both) Clemens Krauss and Wilhelm Furtwängler had lived another 5-10 years? Would there have been full cycles (perhaps partially or even wholly in stereo) from either conductor, had the year 1954 not been so cruel to the musical world?


Furtwängler's was _supposed_ to be the start of a complete Ring, but he died before he got any further than Walküre, sad to say.


----------

